# Need CSA Marshall 1959 JCM800 Super Lead Pics



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

I need gutshots of a CSA (Canadian export) Marshall model 1959 JCM800 Super Lead head (100 watt non-master)..If anyone out there has any, please post or send them to me via pm/ email. If you should also have pics of under the fuse board that would be appreciated too!

Also, if anyone has the schematic/or a link for this CSA version that would be sweet!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

krall said:


> I need gutshots of a CSA (Canadian export) Marshall model 1959 JCM800 Super Lead head (100 watt non-master)..If anyone out there has any, please post or send them to me via pm/ email. If you should also have pics of under the fuse board that would be appreciated too!
> 
> Also, if anyone has the schematic/or a link for this CSA version that would be sweet!


Maybe these can help


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah, those are the common schematics you can find online/in books..Those are for the British/USA models..CSA models were a little different..


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Other than the CSA badge the switches were different and we got the EL34. I think all you need to do is bias for EL34's. I don't think it would need different trannies for that. They put 6550's in them after the fact for the US market. A quick google search and you may have to do a resistor swap according to some, not according to others.

The CSA is a testing facility that makes sure electronic products meet Canadian Standards and won't explode or burst into flame. That's all that CSA designation means. Being made in the UK a Marshall amp would have passed without alteration, besides the obvious change for 120 volts.


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

J S Moore said:


> Other than the CSA badge the switches were different and we got the EL34. I think all you need to do is bias for EL34's. I don't think it would need different trannies for that. They put 6550's in them after the fact for the US market. A quick google search and you may have to do a resistor swap according to some, not according to others.
> 
> The CSA is a testing facility that makes sure electronic products meet Canadian Standards and won't explode or burst into flame. That's all that CSA designation means. Being made in the UK a Marshall amp would have passed without alteration, besides the obvious change for 120 volts.


Actually, it's more than just toggle switches, el34's and a CSA sticker. It has an extra tag board with 9 extra fuses, has 6 can caps for filtering compare to the British/USA's 3 during the same era and the EQ section is a little different.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

The filter caps dropped to three around 84. The other difference is that the output transformer was only tapped for 8 and 4 ohms.


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

bobb said:


> The filter caps dropped to three around 84.


Nope, the CSA 1959 Marshalls retained their 6 filter caps til the end (around 1990)..Mine's an '87, has the 6 caps. A friend of mine had an '89 that he sold earlier this year, also had the 6 cans.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

krall said:


> Nope, the CSA 1959 Marshalls retained their 6 filter caps til the end (around 1990)..Mine's an '87, has the 6 caps. A friend of mine had an '89 that he sold earlier this year, also had the 6 cans.


OK, the MV models went from 6 down to three. I have a CSA 4104(2204 combo) with only three cans. I have seen early 2203/4 versions with six and later models with three.


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

bobb said:


> OK, the MV models went from 6 down to three. I have a CSA 4104(2204 combo) with only three cans. I have seen early 2203/4 versions with six and later models with three.


Yeah, the MV models changed in the early eighties for sure..Looks like they didn't bother with the 50 and 100 watt non-master models..In fact, my tech was surprised as he commented it really looks like a 70's JMP..It doesn't have much if anything changed in the JCM 800 era with the exception of the headbox..


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

J S Moore said:


> The CSA is a testing facility that makes sure electronic products meet Canadian Standards and won't explode or burst into flame. That's all that CSA designation means. Being made in the UK a Marshall amp would have passed without alteration, besides the obvious change for 120 volts.


 Sorry but this is incorrect. At the time those amps were imported, CSA approval required the extra fuses, so the fuse board was incorporated for Canadian versions. Canadian standards are not always the same as UK standards. CSA standards are often more stringent than those of the UK, or USA. Also, there is more to electrical safety than just explosion or fire, such as 3 prong cords which prevent electrical shock hazards. You are correct that CSA is a testing facility to make sure products meet Canadian Standards, but those standards aren't necessarily the same as those in other countries, even US or UK.
As far as the differences in the Canadian JCM's, I was also under the impression that the fuse board was the only real difference. Any EQ difference is news to me and I would love to see the differences on a schematic.


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

For years now i've been hoping someone out there could do a site that featured/focussed on CSA Marshalls..Showing off the differences, information, history behind the CSA requirements (extra fuses/toggles versus rockers, etc)..Canadian schematics, and lots of pics of all heads/combo models from JMP/JCM 800 eras..That would be great!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

krall said:


> For years now i've been hoping someone out there could do a site that featured/focussed on CSA Marshalls..Showing off the differences, information, history behind the CSA requirements (extra fuses/toggles versus rockers, etc)..Canadian schematics, and lots of pics of all heads/combo models from JMP/JCM 800 eras..That would be great!


Do it right here


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Found one pic here, not sure which model of 800 it is: http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff288/ecbluesman54/9-24-08021.jpg
And some discussion here: http://www.thegearpage.net/board/archive/index.php/t-497879.html (apologies to GC, I don't like to link to other forums but it's quite relevant).
Basic points were, EL34's, no 16 ohm setting, fuse board inside, different toggle switches, may have been different input jack configurations depending on model. 
There was some speculation about changes in eq/tone section but it turned out to be related to changes in the bass versions.
Lack of 16 ohm tap was thought to be to avoid more than 40 volts at the speaker lead, which sounds quite plausible.
Sorry no luck on the schematic front, I've seen them on paper but never online.


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

jb welder said:


> Found one pic here, not sure which model of 800 it is: http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff288/ecbluesman54/9-24-08021.jpg
> And some discussion here: http://www.thegearpage.net/board/archive/index.php/t-497879.html (apologies to GC, I don't like to link to other forums but it's quite relevant).
> Basic points were, EL34's, no 16 ohm setting, fuse board inside, different toggle switches, may have been different input jack configurations depending on model.
> There was some speculation about changes in eq/tone section but it turned out to be related to changes in the bass versions.
> ...


Thanks for the link/pics! I forwarded them to my tech..I could tell the pics were from a 50 watt model 2204, they may not be good enough, but at least it's something.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Just a few more things for your info: whenever it was that the US versions changed from 6 cap cans down to 3, the Canadian version retained the 6. Not sure what the UK versions did. I know you mentioned this before, just wanted to confirm.
Also, I recall when these amps were current, there was a service bulletin which called for the T5A heater fuses to be upgraded to T6.3A (or T6A would work). Seems the turn on surge was causing a lot of them to blow. I don't know if that was why the amps with the fuse boards (CDN version) got a bit of a bad rep., but it would make sense. For those who don't know, T refers to time delay, or slow blow fuses.
And make sure the filter caps are drained before you ever touch the HT fuses!!! Or at least make sure you don't touch the metal ends (or clips) with bare fingers.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Here is my 83 2203...


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

xbolt said:


> Here is my 83 2203...


Nice amp! Only the 1959 circuit pics would do, but I no longer need the pics, since my tech figured everything out..Thanks anyway!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

So were there any changes to the eq or any other circuitry on the circuit boards?


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

jb welder said:


> So were there any changes to the eq or any other circuitry on the circuit boards?


Well, what the deal was is I picked up this amp and I noticed a hum issue..Once I brought it to my tech he discovered the power amp section had been modded/hacked and they screwed around with the fuse tag board..When he looked at the available schematics for the 1959 circuit, he noticed things were different for this CSA version, which is why I started this thread to try to get some help for him..But after many hours, he figured things out and brought it back to stock form, with the exception of the bright cap(s) which I asked him to clip. The amp now sounds great, no hum and thicker/rounder sounding with the bright caps removed...So to actually answer your question..I don't know! haha..He did say there were differences, but what they are, I wouldn't know..I'm not an amp tech.


----------

